

DropZap 2.4 released + promo codes. - amichail
http://www.google.com/buzz/amichail/gj1A7a28kfD/DropZap-2-4-released-Promo-codes-Tell-your-friends

======
amichail
If you have not seen this game before, check out the web demo and video here:
<http://dropzap.com>

------
sabj
Looks neat, made something for Android and I will happily indulge :)

